# Feedback wanted: Ksport BBK's



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone have experience with these? are they as good as they sound for the money, or is going with Stoptech , R32 bolt-ons, or an ECS kit a better idea? 

Thanks for any info! :thumbup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*ECS: More than enough*

Ecs stage 3 is more than enough brake and bang for your $. I added matching drilled/slotted rear rotors, braided lines, and hawk hps pads. All for about 2k. Here's pic's of my set-up. Sorry bout no info on the ksport. I try to get more out of my $.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for posting - so you are definitely liking them then? and that's the stock rears, right? The Ksport 4 or 6 pistons are actually not that expensive, but def wanted to try and get some feedback. I may do the ECS, but ive heard some complaints about them, but nothing specific?!? they are basically what, old 911 or boxster calipers?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

GunKata said:


> they are basically what, old 911 or boxster calipers?


 Yeah, no prob. Ecs lists them as porsche 993TT- which is from the `93 to`98-911TT(Turbo). The two piece rotor is noticeably lighter than the smaller oem's. No complaints for sure on the set-up as it is! w/Stock rear calipers. You can get red caliper R32 size front & rear calipers from Awesome UK[link below]. They're off a SEAT leon cupra R but still the same, only red. If I need a rear caliper in the future, I'm doing it. Not that what I got isn't working. They just look so small now. BY THE WAY: ECS STAGE 3 BRAKE KIT IS ON SALE NOW for $1526. 
www.awesome-gti.co.uk/


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

ROH ECHT said:


> Yeah, no prob. Ecs lists them as porsche 993TT- which is from the `93 to`98-911TT(Turbo). The two piece rotor is noticeably lighter than the smaller oem's. No complaints for sure on the set-up as it is! w/Stock rear calipers. You can get red caliper R32 size front & rear calipers from Awesome UK[link below]. They're off a SEAT leon cupra R but still the same, only red. If I need a rear caliper in the future, I'm doing it. Not that what I got isn't working. They just look so small now. BY THE WAY: ECS STAGE 3 BRAKE KIT IS ON SALE NOW for $1526.
> www.awesome-gti.co.uk/


very nice - have you tracked with them?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

No, just handing out the occasional spanking on the curvy back roads and, well, not getting caught by...you know.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

haha, cool! thanks :thumbup:


----------

